
Google is lowering Nest camera quality 'to conserve internet resources' - jbverschoor
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/14/google-is-lowering-nest-camera-quality-to-conserve-internet-resources/
======
jbverschoor
Makes you wonder how we're gonna cope with 5G.

